# Where to start?



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

I am looking into starting to manage a pond on a friend's land. In the past we've caught channels, shovelhead, bass, bluegill and have seen carp. Is there an easy way to determine current populations of all species? Trying to find a safe way to figure that out so I can figure out what to put into it. 

Thanks!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Its hard to figure out the populations of a pond thats not new. With out electro shocking the only way really is just by fishing and see how healthy the fish are. Are you catching all sizes? Do they have some girth?


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Used to do pretty well on channels there, but that has petered out over the last ten years. There is an okay LMB population with anything from 6" to 20". Blugills of all sizes, a few grass carp. There was at one time a few big shovelheads in there as well, but doubt they are still alive. No stocking has been done as long as I have fished there, but no fish are kept from there either.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

How big is the pond? (acres)

Whats the depth?

Sandy/Muddy/Bare areas?

Three big questions that will help out alot on the species well being.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Not real easy but how about a big seine?


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Pond is really small, Only about 1/4 acre or less. Most the pond is probably around the 4' zone with a hole by the dam around 8' Pretty much mud/sand on the bottom. Not alot of structure there currently. 1 fountain/aerator towards the middle of it.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Where do you get a seine like that? Geesh! Tried cast netting it a little yesterday with no results.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The one I used was my friend's uncle's. http://www.fishnetco.com/seines.htm They're around $3 to $5 per lineal foot depending on what bells and whistle you want. The one pictured has like 2" x 2" mesh so the small fish slipped through. It was 100x8' and had floats and a mudline and is pretty much a bare minimum as far as seines go. Fish were jumping over it and we were pretty inexperienced operators but I think having a "bag" in the middle would have helped trap more. I think if I buy one I'll get one with smaller mesh.

Maybe the DNR, Soil & Water, OSU Extension, Pond Suppliers etc. would be places to check to see if you can borrow or rent one or they may know where you can.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Will definitely check that out. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I've been on an electrofishing boat and in my opinion for a 2 acre or smaller pond without a lot of stucture on the bottom, a seine is much more practical and will give you a better idea of what's in there.

I'd guess that you'll still ony seine up a third or half the fish. Really what you'll be looking for is numbers, size distribution and taking length and weight notes of various fish to compare with relative weight charts. This comparison and data will give you an idea of balance of things and be a starting point of where adjustments need to be made.


----------

